# Stop iMessage group "chat": Please help!



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

This morning apparently one of my iPhone owning friends added me to a group iMessage. Since then my phone has been receiving mass amounts of MMS as my friends with iPhones chat back and forth. Obviously, I don't have anything that interfaces with iMessage so each time a friend adds some input to the group iMessage, I receive an MMS from that person.

Not only is it infuriating to hear my phone buzzing every couple of seconds, but like I said, every message shows up as an MMS and they're not in a chat-type-flow for me b/c I have the individually threaded text conversations on a person by person basis (the default).

Has anyone dealt with this before?! PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO STOP THE FREAKIN IMESSAGING!!!! I'd rather not blacklist the friends involved, but I will if there is no other solution.


----------



## Wackjob (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel you there. I have a couple of buddies that do the same thing to me. All you can really do is tell them to quit including you in those lol.


----------

